# Am wondering if its ok to take penicillin and my gonal-f injections?



## starrynight (Sep 26, 2008)

Am not sure if am posting in the right bit but i have been on penicillin since the start off the week as i had tonsillitis but am hopefully going to be starting my gonal-f injections 2moro and wondered if it would be ok. I don't really want to ask my clinic cause they will prob tell me to wait till next month or something and i want to start them now lol. I stop taken my penicillin on sat. Thank you xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

You're fine to start your injections and still finish the course of penicillin  Make sure you do as you really want the tonsillitis all clear.

Good luck with the Gonal-F    

Maz x


----------



## starrynight (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you so much i really didnt want to ask my clinic incase they said no lol xx


----------

